# Pain after abandoned IVF and AF



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if anyone can offer any advice. 

I sadly had to abandon my recent IVF cycle as I was ill on the day of transfer. 

I stopped taking my meds that day and AF arrived 5 days later. Pretty heavy and lasted four days. Stopped on Tuesday morning. Since then I have be getting noticable pains in my womb area. More noticable when I walk. At first I thought it could be trapped wind, but now I don't think it is. Plus, today I started bleeding again (bright red) - enougth to fill a panty liner. 

I phoned the clinic and they said my body is probably just settling down and getting use to no meds. And if the pain gets worse to go to A&E. It all seems a bit starnge to me. I thought they would ask me in for a scan. Has anyone else had this? 

My last cycle, when I had a chem preg, I had the worse AF ever but things settled down very quickly after I stopped bleeding. 

Any advice/thoughts greatly welcome. 

Thanks
xxx


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
Sorry you're not feeling good   I had my cycle cancelled after EC too. My period was much heavier than normal and since then I have still had pains around where i imagine my ovaries are - feels like the same pain i had when i was stimming.  I did not have any more bleeding though.  I have posted on here to ask others how long it took for side effects of the drugs to fade and had answers telling me that it could take a few weeks.  
I don't really know much more i'm afraid.  Could you make an appointment to see your GP just to get another opinion?  I'm sure it's probably just the drugs you've been on but it would be worth putting your mind at rest.
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry to read you have been poorly and had to have ET cancelled. When our tx was cancelled, I was given prostap to shut everything down again, I had to wait for my body to kick start itself again which took a month or so, during that month I had all sorts of pains and stuff due to the drugs and EC. Also you have to remember that you have been taking drugs to pump up your lining, more so than what your body would normally do every month so this is probably why you are experiencing more of a bleed. I would not be too worried unless like your clinic said if you are in a lot of pain. I don't think they would offer a scan, it sounds normal to me, your body has been through a lot the last few weeks             

Hope you are feeling better soon hun


----------



## Lovejoyslady (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks both - pain has subsided, but still spotting. I think you are right - just body adjusting. 
xx


----------

